# Adjustable Height Workbench



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a sketch of the adjustable height workbench. This version uses two scissor jacks which simplifies the elevating feature. The trailer jacks I wanted to use are too long, restricting the range of adjustment. This bench also has retractable casters, allowing the legs to sit firmly on the floor. By lowering the bench all the way down, the casters are exposed for moving. It will be a month or so before I have it finished. If it works as I hope it will, I will provide drawings. Height range will be 30-3/4" to 43".


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks cool. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a clever design, but what's the purpose?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## john66214 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a question about a assembly/work bench I'm designing. Nothing fancy.
I want to have locking swivel casters under the four corners but my concern is about bench weight and span between the casters. I think the casters are rated for 250 pounds apiece. 
The lumber for the project will be minimum four full sheets of 3/4 plywood and the bench top is one sheet of 1 3/8 inch thick by 4 feet by 8 feet MDF. I imagine I need to computer search the weight of the wood. I'm ready to reduce the overall if need be. Any help or ideas is appreciated.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't have a table quite that fancy, but I can tell you why it's a great idea. I have a pair of Stanley adjustable saw horses (30-37 inches) I use with a two-bys and a half-sheet of 3/4" ply as a second work table, and the height varies when I set it up depending on what I'll be doing. I like it low if I'm using my circular saw crosscut jig, medium height for general work like drilling, planing and sanding, up high for applying finish to unassembled components, and either all the way up or all the way down if I'm assembling a project, depending on the size of the project. It's a great help to an old tired back.

I'd love to have a table that allowed me to adjust the height on the fly. Great idea!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

keeping posting your progress, Ron. I also am curious to see how this turns out. As this could be applied to other tool tables around the shop. From what I have seen much on the internet about raising platforms/tables, is that at 1/2way point and max raised point, there will be noticeable wobble. From your picture, it looks like you will have 2 slits per column for clamping down at required height, which should knock out the wobble issue. But then, you would have to walk around and tighten all those knobs upon raising and then lowering.

I was thinking of having multiple torsion box flip topped "lids" lined up in a row for router table, mitre saw, jointer…etc. To have all the beds lined up to the opposing torsion box lids. I hurt my brain thinking of the mechanics and physics involve, and gave up for the time being. I am going to research using a parrelelogram structure to raise and lower each machine (tho only 6-12").


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

"you would have to walk around and tighten all those knobs upon raising and then lowering."

My design uses only 2 locking knobs, located on one end only along with the drive for the jacks. The casters retract automatically upon raising the bench, so the bench rests on solid flooring.

"It's a clever design, but what's the purpose?"

The purpose of the bench is to allow it to be raised/lowered to suit individual's working height preference, especially applicable to people with bad backs.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Your workbench plan incorporating the ability to raise/lower your work piece to a comfortable height is a great idea and well thought out…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have started a blog titled; "Adjustable Height Workbench". Please go to this blog to follow my progress. Thank you.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

You have seen this, right?
http://www.jack-bench.com/

Same idea


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

brtech, Yes. I wasn't aware of the Jackbench until after I posted my own version of an adjustable bench. Although similar in operation, my bench, I feel is more ergonomic. The controls on my bench are (1) elevating control and (2) locking devices all accessible from one end. Casters on mine retract automatically as the top is elevated. I don't include any vises or a top as shows as I leave it up to the user to provide to his own preference.


----------

